# T5HO and MH lighting question.



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Can someone with electical knowledge assit me with following questions.

1. If I have a MH ballast for 250watts, can I use a 175watts bulb (single ended) on this ballast or it must match the ballast.

2. Re T5HO ballast can it fire standard T5 tubes.

3. Can anyone suggest a store in Mississauga who deals in T5HO ballast, tubes and MH Bulbs.

Appreciate any info.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You cannot run a lower wattage bulb on a higher wattage ballast.

If you have a T5HO ballast why would you want to run standard T5's on it?

I have MH and will be getting T5 retros and TEK units in a couple of weeks.

Chris


----------

